# Mid century modern coffee table



## barry richardson (Feb 27, 2017)

At least that's what I'm going to call it. Studied the style quite a bit on google images and came up with this design. For my lady's house, and her style preference. the wood is Imbuia (used the last of my stash) in fact the slatted lower shelf evolved because of a wood shortage. about 28"x 42", she's happy with it so I'm happy...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 27, 2017)

VERY nice Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 27, 2017)

I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice design and build Barry! I love the color of that wood! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2017)

Very cool. Nicely done Barry!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 27, 2017)

That looks great. I really like the slat shelf look. Breaks it all up so it looks more organic imo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 27, 2017)

Killer table Barry.
Wood shortage = positive design opportunity.
I think the slatted shelf "belongs" on this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome job .. beautiful wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2017)

That's really nice! I don't know a thing about mid century modern design, but I do know that you've made a beautiful table.

Does imbuia have a peppery smell? I can't remember if I've ever worked with it, but it sounds familiar... love the look on that table.

For those of you in the upper Midwest and northeast, that green stuff under the table is called grass... it's the layer under your snow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 27, 2017)

@barry richardson What, nothing turned on this one?...Beautiful work barry. I love the smell of Imbuia

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome, Barry! Very nice work. I think the slats really help make the table.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 27, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's really nice! I don't know a thing about mid century modern design, but I do know that you've made a beautiful table.
> 
> Does imbuia have a peppery smell? I can't remember if I've ever worked with it, but it sounds familiar... love the look on that table.
> 
> For those of you in the upper Midwest and northeast, that green stuff under the table is called grass... it's the layer under your snow!


Yes it has a very spicy smell, a little is nice, a lot is overpowering, kinda like cedar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 27, 2017)

That's most beautiful Barry. I am super impressed sir! Just wow! I love it. And am inspired. Gotta see if I can impress my lady with something like that!

And @DKMD , ROFL!!! Way to rub it in! Winter is officially over here in Texas. Mesquite trees have put on their leaves. It may get cool again, but it ain't gonna freeze again until next winter now!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice job Barry - Truly classy table. You must have one hell of a swing on that lathe 
I like that nice sift sheen too. What did you use for a finish?


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 27, 2017)

Agree with Scott, the finish looks amazing. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 28, 2017)

Beautiful lines. Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Beautifully done! In all respects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Barry - Truly classy table. You must have one hell of a swing on that lathe
> I like that nice sift sheen too. What did you use for a finish?


Thanks Scott, the finish is a couple of coats Minwax poly, then sanded smooth with 400 grit, then a top coat of spray Minwax semi-gloss poly. After 10 years of making flag boxes and display cases I tried about everything, the semi-gloss minwax spray is hard to beat for a topcoat, and very foolproof. IMO

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## larry C (Feb 28, 2017)

Outstanding table, Barry! Very pleasing lines, and the satin sheen........you done good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice! I like the curved detail between the legs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome work as usual Mr Barry !!!! You a very talented!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 6, 2017)

Fantastic!
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

